# TiVo Stream 4K $49.99 Introductory Offer. Save $20!



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am now considering one more TiVo Stream 4K. Is $49.99 now the actual price? If it is truly an introductory offer, does anybody now when the offer ends?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

It ends the day before you decide to buy the 2nd one. That is how it usually works at least.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Just hop on Amazon and get it. Don't think tivo has free shipping anymore. Amazon has Prime 2-day or free slow shipping for non prime I believe. I have three now. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

This is almost certainly the "regular" price. It's discounted so they can mine your viewing data, refine their algorithm, and license it out. This is literally the only way TiVo has made any money in the past 15 years; the TS4K represents a new way for them to do it. Same way/reason Google gives most of their products away for free and sells their hardware relatively cheaply.

Agreed about buying through Amazon, though. TiVo customer service is awful.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

from what i have read on the internet tivo is only keeping the price at $49.99 until july31 and then goes up to $69.99 on august 1 unless they change their mind again!


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe they'll keep it at $50 until the big bugs are solved. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

It lists $49.99 at Tivo and $60.77 at Amazon today.

Shop TiVo Products | Buy TiVo EDGE, BOLT, Mini and more.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089655HQ...&pd_rd_r=ad4c76d7-bf77-4f00-9aca-ce1babeb0493


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Jim1348 said:


> It lists $49.99 at Tivo and $60.77 at Amazon today.
> 
> Shop TiVo Products | Buy TiVo EDGE, BOLT, Mini and more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089655HQ...&pd_rd_r=ad4c76d7-bf77-4f00-9aca-ce1babeb0493


That price seems random enough that it might be Amazon's price-matching algorithm doing something a little wonky. I've taken advantage of the opposite (unreasonably low prices) multiple times.

Of course, it could be that's the new price, I don't know.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

rczrider said:


> That price seems random enough that it might be Amazon's price-matching algorithm doing something a little wonky. I've taken advantage of the opposite (unreasonably low prices) multiple times...


I was wondering about that, too.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

I ordered one from Amazon on Thursday and paid $49.99 plus tax.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

tigercat74 said:


> I ordered one from Amazon on Thursday and paid $49.99 plus tax.


Good move. I maybe should have. What price does it show for you now, if you tried to order this evening?


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Jim1348 said:


> Good move. I maybe should have. What price does it show for you now, if you tried to order this evening?


$60.77


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Jim1348 said:


> I am now considering one more TiVo Stream 4K. Is $49.99 now the actual price? If it is truly an introductory offer, does anybody now when the offer ends?


The Fire Tv Stick 4K is on sale for $25 and doesn't have the bugs.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

shwru980r said:


> The Fire Tv Stick 4K is on sale for $25 and doesn't have the bugs.


I responded to your other post, but I'll respond here, too. I agree that for a lot of people, the Fire TV Stick 4K is a better bang for your buck. For folks like my parents, there's literally nothing anyone can say that will convince me to buy anything else. I keep one in my bag for traveling.

The TS4K is at least marginally faster, has expansion capabilities the Fire TV Stick 4K. does not, and runs Android TV (which is preferable, IMO). If you don't understand the differences between the devices, though, then you would probably be better off with a Fire TV Stick 4K.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I still have a fire 4k stick in plastic. If you're doing any sort of live channels, if you're not using a recast, I would imagine android tv is a better solution. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> If you're doing any sort of live channels, if you're not using a recast, I would imagine android tv is a better solution.


Either the "live TV" crowd is just really loud, or I'm in the minority, because I still can't think of a reason to care about truly live TV via my streaming device. There's simply not enough good live TV out there for me to be interested in more than OTA. Unless I don't understand what you mean by "live TV"?

Then again, I'm on a TiVo forum, so of course the overwhelming majority of folks on here can't let go of live TV. I may still be in the minority.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Only thing I watch “live” are live sports. I can’t stand commercials.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> Only thing I watch "live" are live sports. I can't stand commercials.


Are they available on Sling? Because isn't Sling available on the Fire Stick 4K?

I'm just trying to figure out what "live" TV the user is talking about that is completely unavailable on the Fire Stick 4K but _is_ available on the TS4K. I'm not suggesting this isn't the case, but I'm interested in what they're specifically referring to.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

rczrider said:


> I responded to your other post, but I'll respond here, too. I agree that for a lot of people, the Fire TV Stick 4K is a better bang for your buck. For folks like my parents, there's literally nothing anyone can say that will convince me to buy anything else. I keep one in my bag for traveling.
> 
> The TS4K is at least marginally faster, has expansion capabilities the Fire TV Stick 4K. does not, and runs Android TV (which is preferable, IMO). If you don't understand the differences between the devices, though, then you would probably be better off with a Fire TV Stick 4K.


I have Fire TV is a skinned Amazon version of Android TV also. Turn on developer options and download the app downloader and can add any android TV apps there are that are not available by default.

I was just looking int the TS4K and wondering what makes it better than Fire TV. I read it has a guide option that shows multiple streaming apps that might be interesting. The Fire TV interface is a bit of a mess. The Roku interface is very nice, but unfortunately it does not run android.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I have Fire TV is a skinned Amazon version of Android TV also.


I'm pretty sure the Fire Stick 4K runs Android OS, not Android *TV*. IIRC, they run on the same codebase, but they're different enough that the distinction matters.



Johnny Dancing said:


> I was just looking int the TS4K and wondering what makes it better than Fire TV. I read it has a guide option that shows multiple streaming apps that might be interesting. The Fire TV interface is a bit of a mess. The Roku interface is very nice, but unfortunately it does not run android.


I'm hardly one to sing the praises of the TS4K (quite the opposite, in fact, as I've been highly critical), but the Amlogic SOC found in the TS4K is marginally faster than the MediaTek found in the Fire Stick 4K, and there's 25% more RAM in the TS4K. Add to that the distinction above (that the Fire Stick 4K runs Android and not Android TV), the interface, and the app selection, and I think the argument could be made that the TS4K is a better device (on paper) in just about every way.

The real difference is that the Fire Stick 4K software is more stable. Amazon seems to know what they're doing, while TiVo needs to get their act together. And until TiVo gets their ducks in a row, I'd recommend the Fire Stick 4K at $25 over the TS4K at $55 (cost + shipping directly from TiVo, as it's currently $61 at Amazon).


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

rczrider said:


> I'm pretty sure the Fire Stick 4K runs Android OS, not Android *TV*. IIRC, they run on the same codebase, but they're different enough that the distinction matters.
> 
> I'm hardly one to sing the praises of the TS4K (quite the opposite, in fact, as I've been highly critical), but the Amlogic SOC found in the TS4K is marginally faster than the MediaTek found in the Fire Stick 4K, and there's 25% more RAM in the TS4K. Add to that the distinction above (that the Fire Stick 4K runs Android and not Android TV), the interface, and the app selection, and I think the argument could be made that the TS4K is a better device (on paper) in just about every way.
> 
> The real difference is that the Fire Stick 4K software is more stable. Amazon seems to know what they're doing, while TiVo needs to get their act together. And until TiVo gets their ducks in a row, I'd recommend the Fire Stick 4K at $25 over the TS4K at $55 (cost + shipping directly from TiVo, as it's currently $61 at Amazon).


I have Fire TV not the Fire Stick which is supposed to be faster. I am not sure what could be faster, I can move around and select stuff as fast as I can click. As far as stability, it seems once or twice a month I need to reboot it so I can load Netflix.

My only complaint is the interface is not as clean as I would like. Amazon apparently makes a lot of money pushing certain streaming channels and tv shows so that it jumbles up the interface, organizing series, movies, apps, and streaming services are all over the place in the home menu. I do like that it is very customization and will run all the streaming services (white and black hat) if you know how to side-load the APK files for the apps to it.

What caught my attention about TS4K is that is supposed to have a nice clean well organized guide and it also runs Android so when there are apps being blocked there is still a way to get them, unlike Roku.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Johnny Dancing said:


> What caught my attention about TS4K is that is supposed to have a nice clean well organized guide and it also runs Android so when there are apps being blocked there is still a way to get them, unlike Roku.


Roku is literally the worst. Closed ecosystems tend to benefit the owner of the ecosystem and not the consumer. By design, Roku has the ability to harvest data from _any_ app, which is part of why their app selection is so poor. Their products exists for the sole purpose of data mining and advertising.

Of course Google mines data, too, but the user has far more control over what can and cannot be accessed by the app, and Google doesn't pull as much data as Roku does. And at least Amazon's advertising is (generally) limited to Amazon products. Roku will sell out to anyone.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

rczrider said:


> Roku is literally the worst. Closed ecosystems tend to benefit the owner of the ecosystem and not the consumer. By design, Roku has the ability to harvest data from _any_ app, which is part of why their app selection is so poor. Their products exists for the sole purpose of data mining and advertising.
> 
> Of course Google mines data, too, but the user has far more control over what can and cannot be accessed by the app, and Google doesn't pull as much data as Roku does. And at least Amazon's advertising is (generally) limited to Amazon products. Roku will sell out to anyone.


I / we are getting way off topic but...

I don't really care if Roku sells information about what we watch as long as they do a good job with streaming. Amazon Fire seems way more aggressive in promoting shows and networks to me.

I just added Reelgood to my Fire TV last night after reading about it in this thread last night. It looks very promising and cuts through the Fire TV interface promoted stuff. Of course the first show I tried to load via the Reelgood interface, Perry Mason on HBO max, gave me the error that the device does not support HBO Max - which I sideloaded. So I had to exit Realgood and load the App from the Amazon Fire normally.

BTW - Perry Mason looks promising. He is not our parents and grandparents Perry Mason!


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I / we are getting way off topic but...
> 
> I don't really care if Roku sells information about what we watch as long as they do a good job with streaming. Amazon Fire seems way more aggressive in promoting shows and networks to me.
> 
> ...


I aslo have hbo max sideloaded on my firetv, for me opening hbo max through reelgood works as long as the show/movie is from hbo now. I've been wanting to start Perry Mason, I might just start it today!


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Just installed my Tivo Stream 4k .. works fine .. got it at Amazon for $49.99 and free shipping with Prime .. another situation where Amazon is priced lower than the maker. This is our first experience using a "dongle" type thingy to do the streaming. Previously we relied on our Tivo units but it seems like if we want to have HBO/MAX or Disney + , this is the road forward. So far, so good.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Amazon shows it at $49.99 at the moment.

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Stream-...keywords=TiVo+Stream+4k&qid=1596827523&sr=8-3


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

*TiVo Stream 4K - Every Streaming App and Live TV on One Screen - 4K UHD, Dolby Vision HDR and Dolby Atmos Sound - Google Assistant Voice Remote - Plug-in Smart TV*
Visit the TiVo Store
161 ratings
*Similar item to consider*

Hammerhead 12-Amp 7-1/4 Inch Circular Saw with Saw Blade - HACS120
$39.73

Yes, both are very similar.


----------

